# Beagle Bone Black FreeBSD 10 LibSSL Problem



## gustopn (Feb 2, 2014)

so I have this Beagle Bone Black and it works quite well with FreeBSD 10, however I discovered some minor problems with it, like the fact that fetch does not work because it lacks some kind of library.
So ... first my `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD beaglebone 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r261200: Wed Jan 29 02:31:22 UTC 2014     root@grind.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/BEAGLEBONE  arm
```
and then the output of `fetch` and other utilities that rely on the same library there.

```
Shared object "libcrpVo.so.7memset" not found, required by "libssl.so.7"
```


----------



## VirGin (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi gustopn,

Are you able to SSH to the BBB when it is running FreeBSD?

This has nothing to do with your issue.


-V-


----------



## gustopn (Feb 3, 2014)

Of course I am able to do SSH on my FreeBSD? How else would I log in?
So that is not a problem to me.

You have to first connect to your BBB through a serial cable (there are USB adapters for that) and then you set your root password and also you do allow it to log in for root over ssh in sshd_config or you just create a user.

However, I would rather stick to the point now that my SSL is broken!


----------



## beatgammit (Feb 3, 2014)

gustopn said:
			
		

> Of course I am able to do SSH on my FreeBSD? How else would I log in?



Can you not plug in a monitor and a keyboard? Generally interested because I plan on putting FreeBSD on a BBB soon as well.

More on topic, have you tried using openssl from ports? Or does `portsnap fetch` also fail?


----------



## gustopn (Feb 3, 2014)

Of course does portsnap fetch fail. All applications that are using fetch are failing.
And why would I plug in a monitor and keyboard? That is a bad idea, since I would first need a monitor with HDMI input and guess what is cheaper.
A usb-serial adapter is the best solution. However, i remember that on Raspberry Pi it does HDMI per default, so i had to change some u-boot loader
variables to get it hitting me with output on the console instead of the framebuffer.


----------



## VirGin (Feb 14, 2014)

Beatgammit,

The last I heard, FreeBSD for the BeagleBone Black did not have HDMI support. I was told this in November, I believe so things might have changed.


-V-


----------

